# tire ballooning



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have seen vids of tires turning into big flat disks, on high rpm.
what keeps the tires from doing this on a high speed run on a track or street ?


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Edward, sometimes I Shoe Goo a couple meat sticks to the inside of my tires to keep them from ballooning. My 2 rat terriers keep trying to gnaw on my tires though:tongue:.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Nhra*

If you watch an NHRA drag car their tires balloon bigger as they accelerate. I don't know if anything can cure the problem otherwise those guys with all that money would already have a cure...


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*I have herd stories of guys putting a couple layers of duct tape inside the tire to prevent this. Don't know if it works as I haven't tried it myself!*


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I haven't seen Duct Tape used, but I have seen fiberglass strapping tape used.

I think the Cap tires from BSR in the "NET" category use something similar (or at least use to)


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

It's not a bad thing in a way as when the tires grow you'll get more speed. Most of the time it'll only happen when you're out messing around making passes up and down the road. The majority of off-road race tracks you won't see it as you don't go fast enough for it to happen.


----------



## rizzod (Jun 14, 2013)

agreed, i've always wondered why everyone goes to such great lengths to stop the tires from ballooning. when the tires grow like that, it's like adding additional gear and gives you more top speed.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Watch Drag racing. Funny cars and Top Fueler's tires do this all the time.


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Jul 13, 2013)

Try punching a small hole in the tires with a leather punch. This will allow air to escape.


----------

